

Ask HN: Learning nuts and bolts of Internet - forgot_password

This may be addressed in previous threads but I could not find. I'm a "self-taught programmers" and jumped in by learning PHP and building stuff. I would not describe myself as computer-savvy and this was my intro to programming. I would like to improve my knowledge of the basics of the Internet and web development (e.x. HTTP overview, understanding web servers, how scripting languages are abstractions on lower-level languages, etc..)<p>Are there any good books that you guys have read? I know there are plenty of books on these topics individually but I was looking for something that tied these topics together and made it understandable / relevant for a novice
======
brudgers
My two cents...one of the benefits of learning the Microsoft stack is that
there is a lot of vertical coverage in books about it...e.g. a book on C# will
often cover everything from arrays and loops to RSS syndication and processing
http under asp.net.

Linux could be similar, but there really isn't the market share to drive the
same level of dead tree publishing for beginners nor a single source to
facilitate the same sort of vertical organization of books.

